

Php Frameworks Benchmarking results [pdf] - piyushchauhan
https://www.dropbox.com/s/j60dhx8qs6wddun/piyushchauhan-post-framework-benchmark.pdf

======
piyushchauhan
Framework that are tested:

    
    
        Phalcon 1.3.0
        Symfony 2.5.0
        Laravel 4.2.0
        Codeigniter 2.2.0
        Cakephp 2.5.2
        Yii 1.1.14
        Kohana 3.3.2
    

URL: [http://piyushchauhan.com/php-frameworks-performance-
benchmar...](http://piyushchauhan.com/php-frameworks-performance-benchmarking)

------
stephenr
this doesn't identify what is actually tested, so its meaningless.

